

Linux applications gain new developers on Windows and OS X - habs
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081027-linux-applications-gain-new-developers-on-windows-and-os-x.html

======
dhimes
I think Brockover's got it right: Linux adoption will be accelerated by making
its most important tools available to other platforms. Although driver support
is a frustrating issue, the applications are the primary hurdle to be overcome
in the sense that if they aren't available, common folks won't even get to the
point of caring about the driver support (unless all they use are web apps).

